# Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......



## gismowolf (2. Juli 2005)

*Wels aus Hotspot in Donau gefangen......*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=802453&postcount=988


----------



## Drohne (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

*Servus Wolfgang:m !*

Machs bitte nicht so spannend. Wer hat wann, wie und vor allem womit 
-Köder eh klar- einen Waller in AW gefangen? 

Dieses herrliche Wasser ist seit heuer mein Stammrevier, leider komme ich zZt. vor lauter Schleudern nicht zum Fischen#q 110 ist schon ganz ordentlich, respekt und Peti Heil -wenns allerdings stimmt- dem tüchtigen und erfolgreichen Angler. Papa Wels wird mich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit noch kennenlernen.

Hoffentlich gibts bald mehr darüber in diesem wunderbaren Board.

LG Drohne


----------



## gismowolf (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in Donau gefangen......*

Servus Drohne!
Ich kann leider nicht mehr Infos vermelden,aber rob wird heute abend bzw.morgen früh
einen detaillierten Bericht ins Board stellen!!
Wünsche Deiner fischenden Frau(Gratulation dazu,mir gehts leider nicht so gut!!)und Dir
ein ganz kräftiges PH !!


----------



## Drohne (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

*Hallo Wolfgang!*

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und den lieben Grüßen!
Nur noch Kaffee trinken und wir beide sind in AW#6 Hoffentlich geht was, wettermäßig schauts ausgesprochen gut aus. 

Mit Spannung warte ich auf den Bericht von Rob & Co

Liebe Grüße und Petri Heil von 

Drohne & seiner Henne


----------



## rob (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

abend!
ich komm gerade wieder von einem wunderschönen wochenende an der donau bei wien.
leider hat das wetter nicht so wirklich mitgespielt.dem werner und mir wären schwüle heisse nächte lieber gewesen.
aber das lange sitzen hat sich ausgezahlt,einer konnte gelandet werden!
insgesammt hatten wir 6 bojen gespannt.die nachbarn waren auch mit einer am start.der gregor ist samstag ebnso voll motiviert bei uns gestanden und setzte noch eine boje dazu.das ganze hat mich an fotos vom ebro erinnert.leider gab es nur einen biss und der war auf meiner rute.zum glück konnt ich den verwerten.wir fischen jetzt wieder mit ganz feinen reissleinen und die bremse offen.entweder du spannst voll durch oder eben ganz fein.hat gut funktioniert und die schnüre waren auch alle aus dem wasser.also genug spannung und trotzdem fetzt die leine beim kleinsten biss.passiert ist es dann um 3:30 samstag früh.
köder : 2 blutegel,eine kleine krake und ca 7 tauwürmen als kombiköder:q
der fisch hatte genau 113cm und 10,5 kilo.netter saisonauftakt und jetzt geht es intensiv immer von fr bis so bis in den herbst zum bojenspannen und driften auf donauwelse.
da muss ja mal was grösseres anklopfen!!im august werden wir eine woche durch ansitzen,auf das bin ich auch schon gespannt.:m
das beste war überhaupt der biss.
ich wach zufällig auf und muss pinkeln.danach denk ich mir,na rauchst noch eine.wie ich da 5 minuten am sessel sitz und schau,war plötzlich die eine boje weg.2 sekunden später hat auch schon der bissanzeiger gebrüllt.war natürlich sofort da und hab angeschlagen.der werner hat aus dem zelt geschaut und nicht verstanden wie ich so schnell aufwache,aus dem zelt komm und bei den ruten bin und schon drill.:q
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Grüße euch alle#h !

War echt wieder ein spitzen weekend#6 :m !
Und hier jetzt die Fotos dazu:m 
Lg.|wavey:


----------



## Drohne (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

*Servus Rob & Co#h !*

Also doch, Du hast wieder einmal tüchtig zugeschlagen. Da wollen wir beide recht herzlich gratulieren#6 Vermutlich müßen sich die Donaumonster im heurigen Jahr doch noch vor Euch in Acht nehmen. Alleine schon die Köderzusammenstellung beweist Deine Kreativität und Gespür was zZt.geht.

Pinkeln nach 3h früh, was kann schuld daran sein|kopfkrat ? Vermutlich weder die brave Prostata noch das gute Bier, wahrscheinlich wars eine leise Vorahnung bezüglich der kommenden Ereignisse. Der Werner wird schön geschaut haben als Du innerhalb von Sekunden wie Speedy C. an der Rute warst#t . Dieses kleine Geheimnis hättest Du vermutlich für Dich behalten sollen. 

Es ist wirklich toll, nach einem arbeitsreichen Tag positive Nachricht vom Stammrevier in diesem wunderbaren Board lesen zu können. Da freut man sich immer auf die nächsten Stunden beim Wasser.

Liebe Grüße und weiterhin viel Petri Heil an alle von

Drohne und seiner Henne


----------



## richard (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Yes, Gratulation rob! 
Da fält mir gerade wieder ein, dass letzten Donnerstag Freunde bei uns zum Essen waren und was hat es gegeben?
Welsfilets! Haben prima geschmeckt!
Schöne Grüße 
Ritschie


----------



## HD4ever (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Glückwunsch !!!!
der ist doch gut !!!!  #6
so einen will ich auch nächstes mal am Rhein....


----------



## Mühle (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Hehe, Glückwunsch zu dem Klasse Fisch! Und viel Erfolg für Eure weiteren Versuche!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Soxl (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Hoi Rob,

auch von mir ein dickes "Petri" zum Waldi #6  Haben uns mächtig mit Dir gefreut als uns Dein SMS erreichte  :m 

Habe "schlimmeres" befürchtet nachdem's genau an Eurem ersten Ansitztag begann mit der Abkühlung |rolleyes - aber Du hast mal wieder gezeigt wo in AW der (Wels-) Hammer hängt #r  

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## posengucker (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Hallo,
es war unglaublich. Ich liege im Halbschlaf auf meiner Liege, hör den Bissanzeiger, reiss mir den Schlafsack runter, stürze aus dem Zelt und da steht schon der Rob und drillt fleißig. Wie schafft er das, so schnell an der Rute zu sein  |kopfkrat . 

Gratulation zum ersten heimischen Wels dieses Jahr. Bei den Wetterverhältnissen hätte ich nicht geglaubt, daß was geht.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

servus werner#h
hab mir schon sorgen gemacht wo du nur steckst:q
freu mich schon auf die nächsten ansitze!was gibt es schöneres als auf einen wels zu warten:m
@ all: vielen dank für die glückwünsche!das liegt bei uns an der guten teamarbeit.
somit haben wir den wels gemeinsam gefangen:m


----------



## theant (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Hallo Rob Hallo Pogu
ich und Karl konnten die Wettergötter auch nicht mehr auf unsere Seite ziehen,es hat in der Nacht schon begonnen zu Regnen un abzukühlen
Wels ade!!!!
ich konnte noch einige Karpfen fangen ausser den 12,5kg noch einige 7,8,9er
und eine 10er mit 84cm der mir auf der wiegematte mit einigen Rießensprüngen glatt den Haken in meinem rechten Zeigefinger katapultierte

in Krems im Spital zeigten die Röngtenbilder echt coole Bilder das ichbis auf den Knochen gehakt war eine Tetanus und Schnippi schnappi raus mit dem Haken und wieder am Platz aber da das Wetter nicht gerade Wels verdächtig ist Abbruch!!!
übrigens die Minks holen sich ständig Signalkrebse!!!!

lg Christian!


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

servas christian!
ich hab schon an dich gedacht und mich gefragt ob ihr immer noch am wasser sitzt:q
das wetter hat uns und euch ja ordentlich einen streich gespielt und der temperatursturz ist auch ned ohne.
kommendes wochenende soll es weiter schlecht bleiben,eventuell ist es da eh gescheiter in der bucht den gelben nachzustellen.
hoffentlich passt es wieder wenn der werner und ich das we darauf wieder oben welse ärgern kommen
schade das ihr keinen welsbiss mehr bekommen habt,hätt es dem koarl gegönnt.aber das wird heuer noch was:m
anbei hab ich auch noch fotos von deinem super spiegler.
wünsch deinem finger gute besserung.das muss weh tun:cwenn du die bilder ins netzt stellen könntest wäre das geil!sieht sicher gut aus:m
ich hab mir ja im letzten jahr eine boilienadel in den finger gerammt und sie mir danach wieder rausgerissen.dabei hab ich mit dem wiederhaken einige nerven durchtrennt.hat auch eine zeit gebraucht zu heilen.
seit dem nehm ich immer den bohrer:q
lg und bis bald am wasser!
rob


----------



## klammerfranz (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Ein kräftiges Petri von meiner Seite an Rob und die AW Bande  |supergri 

Ich hab in der Woche vom 18.7 frei und werd wohl ein Session in AW machen. Sagt Bescheid, wenn ihr Zeit habt...

grieskoch
klammerfranz


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

schaut gut aus martin!
ich ruf dich einfach mal die nächsten tage an!
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Hallo Christian,

das klingt aber gar nicht gut. Ich hoffe, deinem Finger geht es wieder besser.

lg
Werner


----------



## braxnhoby (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Als erstes mal Petri Heil zu dem schönen Wels, aber hat der nicht bis 15. Juli Schonzeit????

Bei uns in Kärnten ist er erst ab dem 16. Juli wieder frei!!!!

KLÄRT mich mal auf was hier läuft.


----------



## rob (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

nö,bei uns hat der nur im juni schonzeit!#h
aber der wörthersee würde mich auch mal welstechnisch interessieren.kennst du da gute plätze?bzw weisst du ob dort noch immer gut gefangen wird?kenn ja unterwasseraufnahmen beim veldener strandbad,da spielt es sich ab.
lg rob


----------



## braxnhoby (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Hallo Rob!!!

So gut wie er einmal war der Wörthersee ist er nicht mehr, z.B.: sind nahezu alle Aale ausgestorben die einst in Hülle und Fülle drin waren, auch mit dem Wels siehts nicht mehr so gut aus. Der Bestand ist zwar noch groß aber man kann vom Ufer aus kaum fischen (Privatgründe) und bei Nacht vom Boot aus ist doch sehr unbequem und man benötigt auch eine entsprechende Bootsbeleuchtung.

Das Hauptproblem beim Wörthersee ist aber, dass er einfach viel zu groß ist um gezielt zu fischen.


----------



## rob (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

alles klar danke dir!

ich komm gerade von aw.was der gregor und ich da erlebt haben ist einfach der wahnsinn.
ich glaube wir hatten so um die 10 bisse und wenn wir nicht so viel zeit mit dem montieren verbracht hätten wären es noch mehr gewesen.fast hätten wir doppelt gedrillt.teilweise war die montage neu ausgeworfen und 5 min später kam der nächste biss.
gefangen haben wir 3 welse.alle zwischen 1 m und 1,08.
der gregor hat noch einen super fisch beim anschlag verloren.schade.ich hab auch einen versiebt und die anderen bisse haben sofort wieder auslassen.
der letzte wels hat heute um 10:00 vormittag gebissen!
ich glaube wir haben genau die phase nach dem laichen erwischt.
letzte woche war noch laich im fisch und heute keiner mehr.
eventuell ist das gro fertig und raubten alle gleichzeitig.mich würde interessieren wie lange das noch anhält.leider musste ich heute schon einpacken,da der gregor nach hause musste und kein anderer zum helfen zeit gehabt hätte.alleine ist das ausbringen bei der strömung fast unmöglich.das wasser ist über nacht um mehr als 1 meter gestiegen.die haben oben die schleuse aufgemacht und der ganze dreck und holz ist zu uns runter gekommen.
das wasser steigt weiter und es könnte sein das unsere plätze heute noch untergehen.
köder war tintinger tauwurmkombi.
pfaa war das eine super nacht!sehr anstrengend aber auf solche phasen warten wir alle immer.
ich hoff das ich es mit dem werner in den nächsten tagen hart angehen werde und die burschen noch immer so in fresslaune sind.
lg aus wien
rob

ps:fotos hat der gregor!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Grias Euch Leutl'n|wavey: !

Hier die Bilder zu diesen Wels Weekend, einfach nur bestens#6 #6 #6 !
mfg.


----------



## gismowolf (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Gratuliere zu Euren schönen Welsen!!Ich glaube,ich komm wieder einmal zu einem Ansitz-WE zu Euch!Da kann ich wenigstens was sehen und erleben!Bei uns regnet es sintflutartig und schwemmt uns die letzten Besatzfische weg!!Normalpegelstand ist 160cm!!!!!!Und Schneewasser rinnt immer noch!!!!


----------



## fischerwahn (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

boa rob RESPEKT


----------



## Fotomanni (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Erstmal gratulation zu den Welsen. 

Aber jetzt habe ich mal eine ganz dumme Frage zu dem Thread: Wo oder was ist AW?


----------



## posengucker (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Hallo,

dickes dickes Petri. Ihr habt den Welsen ordentlich ds Fürchten gelehrt in dieser Nacht.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

danke euch jungs#h
der werner und ich haben vor von dienstag bis freitag es hart anzugehen.
4 tage nonstop welsfischen.hoffentlich sind die immer noch so in laune wie am we.
möge die übung geligen:m
lg rob

@manni: aw ist die abkürzung für unser fischwasser in der donau.muss ja nicht jeder der gezielt googelt auf unsere beiträge stossen.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

petri zu dem schönnen wels#6#6#6#6


----------



## Soxl (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

Heidiho,

auch von meiner Seite ein kräftiges "Petri Heil" zu Euren Waldis #6  Wir haben's letztes We ganz mit der Angelei gelassen, das Wetter war uns zu wenig einladend  |rolleyes 

@ Rob: 
Wie Di - Fr.? Von morgen an? Falls das Euer Plan ist würde ich den Pegelstand im Auge behalten, Ko'bg. hält seit kurzem bei mehr als 550 cm |uhoh: Oder stört das "da oben" am Waldi-Spot nicht?  |kopfkrat 

Wünsch' Euch - egal wann - für Euren nächsten Trip viele weitere Bartelträger, vielleicht verirrt sich mal ein etwas grösseres Exemplar, verdient hättet Ihr es  #r

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## zanderheli (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

hi leute!


ich fische auch in der donau in melk. drum interessiert mich wie bei euch die stelle aussieht (tiefe, strömung,..) und wie ihr gefischt habt, damit ich das bei uns nachvollziehen kann. wir haben viele welse, werden aber fast nicht gefangen. ihr habt jedenfalls eine der besten zeiten erwischt, nämlich beginnendes hochwasser mit nicht allzu großem temperaturrückgang.

alles liebe
heli


----------



## zanderheli (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

ach ja! #q  ich vergaß!

sind bei euch soviele kamberkrebse in der donau, daß sich bereits räuber darauf spezialisiert haben??? ist hochinteressant sowas!!!! bitte details, wenns nicht zuviel umstände macht, danke. was machen, fressen die krebse, wie verhalten sich die. farbe? (sehe da möglicherweise einen grund für das schlechte zanderbeiss-verhalten seit längerem bei uns). habt ihr in raubfischmägen bereits krebse gefunden?

alles liebe
heli


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wels aus Hotspot in AW gefangen......*

servus heli#h
ich schreib dir morgen mal eine pm mit ganz genauer info!
lg rob


----------

